# 10 week old bonding with our daughter



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Juice has been with us for 7 days now. The first couple of days were tricky between our 3 year old and Juice. We had biting, jealousy, tears and tantrums between the two of them. Look at them now though. They are inseparable. Friends for life!


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

So what was your trick? We also have a new v puppy (our second) and an almost 3 year old and our daughter can NOT lay on the floor (especially right next to our v) or she will be treated as a litter mate! We have to be so careful... Our Puppy can be sweet and gentle one minute and then go into shark attack mode the next! How did you get to this point so quickly?


----------



## kirky2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Whilst these photos are lovely since taking them things haven taken a turn for the worse. It is now apparent that Juice doors not know the pack order and has started growling and biting. No more cuddles on the floor till pack is established.


----------

